# Stravinsky in Public



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

So it appears Justice Scalia doesn't like Stravinsky:



> Some there are-many, perhaps-who are offended by public displays of religion. Religion, they believe, is a personal matter; if it must be given external manifestation, that should not occur in public places where others may be offended. I can understand that attitude: *It parallels my own toward the playing in public of rock music or Stravinsky. *


Oh, Antonin! In a way, it's not surprising.

From his dissent:
http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/files/061614zor_2b8e.pdf


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

That's hilarious.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, he just distanced the classical elitists AND pop culturists from himself in one foul swoop.

He must be a silencist. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I hold Stravinsky's music in high regard. The man himself? Not so much.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

See? He's just showing his ignorance, not knowing the difference between Stravinsky and Schoenberg!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps Scalia believes Beethoven should only be played in private, and then among consenting adults? ""Beethoven always sounds like the upsetting of bags - with here and there a dropped hammer."


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

LOL, we, the modern music enthusiasts, have now a ruling by the Supreme Court in our favor! eat that, conservative listeners!



> Some there are-many, perhaps-who are offended by public displays of religion. Religion, they believe, is a personal matter; if it must be given external manifestation, that should not occur in public places where others may be offended. I can understand that attitude: It parallels my own toward the playing in public of rock music or Stravinsky. And I too am especially annoyed when the
> intrusion upon my inner peace occurs while I am part of a
> captive audience, as on a municipal bus or in the waiting
> room of a public agency.
> ...


Next case: "Music, Art vs. 'the avant garde' "


----------

